

The Problem With Advertising - karjaluoto
http://www.speakhuman.com/ch05_The_Problem_With_Advertising

======
karjaluoto
This is the fifth chapter from my book Speak Human. It's free to read online,
and I'm releasing a new chapter on the website every two weeks.

The book is concentrated on small businesses/startups, so I believe it will be
helpful to many here. Meanwhile, reviews to date have been quite positive:
<http://gu.nu/bib>

I hope you enjoy it!

